# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Đấu nối cảm biến hành trình 3 chân NPN, PNP vào BOB

## ABCNC

Cái tủ điện của mình sắp xong, sẽ post khoe các bác sau, không ngờ mình làm được cái hoành tráng như vậy  :Big Grin: . Khà khà thật ra nhờ sự hướng dẫn tận tình của CKD và nhiều bác trên diễn đàn.
Tuy nhiên dân tay ngang thì cái đơn giản nhất của phần điện cũng là cực kỳ khó. Sẵn tiện đang nghiên cứu tới phần cảm biến hành trình cho tủ điện đang làm, tui post cái "hướng dẫn" đấu nối cảm biến vào BOB. Đây có lẽ là phần rất ít được nhắc đến trên diễn đàn, hoặc chưa thật sự rõ cho newbie. Cái "hướng dẫn" này cũng lượm lặt nhiều nơi kết hợp lại...và chưa được kiểm định. :Big Grin: 
Nhờ các bác góp ý thêm để mình hoàn chỉnh cái tủ điện. Và sau nữa là cho các bác newbie tham khảo, cám ơn.

----------

CBNN, CKD, hieunguyenkham, imechavn, ppgas, thucongmynghe79

----------


## CKD

Về cơ bản với các input của mach3, nếu không dùng port lpt thứ 2 để mở rộng thì chỉ có 05 input, do đó có nhiều giải pháp khác nhau tùy nhu cầu.
1. Với nhu cầu phải có các external button cho các tính năng như [Start], [Stop] v.v... hoặc mở rộng dùng THC thì:
-- Estop, limit (XYZA..), home (XYZA..) đều dồn chung vào 01 input. Mach3 sẽ tự biết nên áp chức năng nào, vào lúc nào cho input dùng chung này.
-- Các Ex button thì.. không được vậy, nên mỗi Ex button phải dùng input riêng.
2.1. Với nhu cầu thông thường thì nên:
-- Estop, limit có thể gộp chung vào 01 input.
-- home XYZA.. mỗi đường 01 input.
2.2. Với nhu cầu thông thường thì nên:
-- Estop riêng 01 input.
-- limit/home XYZA.. mỗi đường 01 input.

Ngoài ra nếu được thì nên chọn trạng thái active là NO, tức ngắt mạch khi chạm. bình thường thì NC tức bình thường thì luôn ngắn mạch.
Mấy cái này thông thường với những BOB thông dụng thì dùng loại NPN, open colector sẽ thuận tiện hơn cho việc gộp chung giữa các tín hiệu.

Tốt nhất nên mỗi tín hiệu thì dùng 01 input riêng, nếu có nhu cầu dùng thêm input thì nên lắp card mở rộng hoặc dùng các board mở rộng dùng ModBUS. Khi đó việc sử dụng & check lỗi sẽ thuận tiện hơn nhiều.

----------

ABCNC, hieunguyenkham, imechavn, ppgas, thucongmynghe79

----------


## ABCNC

> ...Ngoài ra nếu được thì nên chọn trạng thái active là NO, tức ngắt mạch khi chạm. bình thường thì NC tức bình thường thì luôn ngắn mạch.
> Mấy cái này thông thường với những BOB thông dụng thì dùng loại NPN, open colector sẽ thuận tiện hơn cho việc gộp chung giữa các tín hiệu..


À, bây giờ mới hiểu, chọn active là NO sẽ an toàn hơn. Vậy ngay cả cảm biến NPN cũng nên có relay?

----------


## ppgas

NO: Normally Open = thường mở
NC: Normally Closed = thường đóng

Vì là newbie nên cái này sẽ giúp ích nè :Smile:

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## solero

> À, bây giờ mới hiểu, chọn active là NO sẽ an toàn hơn. Vậy ngay cả cảm biến NPN cũng nên có relay?


Chuẩn rồi. Nếu dùng mọi cảm biến là thường đóng (NC), trong trường hợp máy đang deactive mà chuột cắn đứt dây hoặc hỏng công tắc hành trình thì mach3 sẽ báo lỗi ngay >> tin cậy hơn.
Nếu chọn tiếp điểm là thường mở (NO), khi chuột cắn đứt dây thì công tắc hành trình sẽ bị vô hiệu hóa và >> Uỳnh...

----------

hieunguyenkham, Trung Dũng Trần

----------

